
7,000 varieties of apples and the 18 you actually need to know about - Tomte
https://www.weldonowen.com/2013/09/10/7000-varieties-of-apples-and-the-18-you-actually-need-to-know-about-2/
======
eesmith
What about the Jazz apple? That's the trademark term for 'Scifresh', which is
a cross between Royal Gala and Braeburn.

While Jazz is relatively new as a commercial apple (2004), Braeburn isn't on
the list.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braeburn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braeburn)
says "According to the US Apple Association website [Braeburn] is one of the
fifteen most popular apple cultivars in the United States."

A check of [http://usapple.org/all-about-apples/apple-
varieties/](http://usapple.org/all-about-apples/apple-varieties/) shows that
Fiji, Crispin, Cameo, Macoun, and others are in the top-15 which are not on
this list of 18 that I "actually need to know about."

------
SlowBro
When I first tried a Honeycrisp about 15 years ago it knocked my socks off!
But over time the taste lost its way. Now I don't think twice passing them up
in the store.

I think perhaps the same thing happened to it as the Red Delicious: Breeding
for better profit (longevity in storage, appearance, etc.) ruined the taste.

An interesting story on the Red Delicious:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/09/the-
evil-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/09/the-evil-reign-
of-the-red-delicious/379892/)

~~~
EdwardMSmith
I agree - honeycrisp are just not the same as they were.

Have you tried zestar? It is patent encumbered like honeycrisp use to be, but
quite nice! Like the honeycrisp of old.

~~~
SlowBro
Never heard of it, don't know where to get it.

But at least I'm not alone thinking the HoneyCrisp has lost its touch :-)

~~~
EdwardMSmith
Might still be a Minnesota / Midwest exclusive. It’s another University of
Minnesota varietal.

